# Survey on Newsom Recall



## cks1450 (Feb 10, 2021)

curious what the results will be.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

cks1450 said:


> curious what the results will be.


You may as well be asking this question on Parler - if it still existed.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2021)

Another question -- if he is recalled, which Democrat will win the vote to replace him?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Another question -- if he is recalled, which Democrat will win the vote to replace him?


I’m just glad it won’t be Kamalatoe.  As easy as it was for her to forget about believing Biden’s sexual assault accuser, because women are to be believed, I’m not sure I could trust her to properly lie about having an early dinner, outdoors, with some lobbyi... uh, “friends”.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I’m just glad it won’t be Kamalatoe.  As easy as it was for her to forget about believing Biden’s sexual assault accuser, because women are to be believed, I’m not sure I could trust her to properly lie about having an early dinner, outdoors, with some lobbyi... uh, “friends”.


Racist. Misogynist.


----------



## Jose has returned (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Racist. Misogynist.


clown


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> clown


Gosh, you really hurt my feelings. Carry on trumpanzee.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Racist. Misogynist.


Hypocrite.


----------



## TangoCity (Feb 10, 2021)

French Laundry


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

TangoCity said:


> French Laundry


Marmalade-a-lago.


----------



## thelonggame (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I’m just glad it won’t be Kamalatoe.  As easy as it was for her to forget about believing Biden’s sexual assault accuser, because women are to be believed, I’m not sure I could trust her to properly lie about having an early dinner, outdoors, with some lobbyi... uh, “friends”.


She's your VP! hahahaha


----------



## watfly (Feb 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Another question -- if he is recalled, which Democrat will win the vote to replace him?


That's not only funny, but a valid point.  If we get Garcetti we will be begging for Newsom back.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 10, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> She's your VP! hahahaha


A serious improvement over the last one, that’s for sure. Seriously, complaining that the love of his life didn’t bother to call him to make sure he was ok? So pathetic and needy. 









						Pence reportedly 'angry' at Trump for not asking about his safety during Capitol riot: Chris Wallace
					

Former Vice President Mike Pence feels "residual bitterness" toward former President Donald Trump over his lack of concern for Pence's safety during the deadly Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol, "Fox News Sunday" host Chris Wallace told "The Story" on Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## NorCalDad (Feb 10, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I’m just glad it won’t be Kamalatoe.  As easy as it was for her to forget about believing Biden’s sexual assault accuser, because women are to be believed, I’m not sure I could trust her to properly lie about having an early dinner, outdoors, with some lobbyi... uh, “friends”.


Beavis: "Hey Butthead, I've got a good one..huhuhu...I'm going to call her Kamalatoe.....heheheh...good one, right?"

Butthead: "Hey Bunghole, even the Great Cornholio couldn't match that...hheeehheee"


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 10, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Beavis: "Hey Butthead, I've got a good one..huhuhu...I'm going to call her Kamalatoe.....heheheh...good one, right?"
> 
> Butthead: "Hey Bunghole, even the Great Cornholio couldn't match that...hheeehheee"


My preference is "Heels-Up Harris"


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Beavis: "Hey Butthead, I've got a good one..huhuhu...I'm going to call her Kamalatoe.....heheheh...good one, right?"
> 
> Butthead: "Hey Bunghole, even the Great Cornholio couldn't match that...hheeehheee"


Sorry, libtard.  I forget your hypocrisy sometimes.  It’s okay to call Trump every name in the book but badmouthing the skank whore hits too close to home.  I guess you aren’t one of the thousands of black men she “sent to prison for smoking weed.”

Noted.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

thelonggame said:


> She's your VP! hahahaha


No, she’s your VP, and because you’re a hypocrite too, you’ll overlook her bullshit whoring to advance her career.  

Hahaha.  

Now log out and get back to your other profile.  It’s not clandestine at all.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

EOTL said:


> A serious improvement over the last one, that’s for sure. Seriously, complaining that the love of his life didn’t bother to call him to make sure he was ok? So pathetic and needy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she put thousands of innocent black men in prison for doing nothing wrong, whored herself a promotion with her married boss and supported sexual assault victims until it hurt her career, right?

Yeah, so much better.  Would you care if she jailed some trannies?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 10, 2021)

cks1450 said:


> curious what the results will be.


Depends on how many of EOTL and Espola’s different profiles vote.


----------



## met61 (Feb 10, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Beavis: "Hey Butthead, I've got a good one..huhuhu...I'm going to call her Kamalatoe.....heheheh...good one, right?"
> 
> Butthead: "Hey Bunghole, even the Great Cornholio couldn't match that...hheeehheee"


lame


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 10, 2021)

Are we just assuming that anyone who could/would take his place, has to be an improvement? (Fine if we are.. but I think that factors into the vote.)


----------



## Speed (Feb 10, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Are we just assuming that anyone who could/would take his place, has to be an improvement? (Fine if we are.. but I think that factors into the vote.)


can they be any worse? I am willing to take the risk


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 10, 2021)

Speed said:


> can they be any worse? I am willing to take the risk


Good point!


----------



## NorCalDad (Feb 10, 2021)

met61 said:


> lame


Well played @met61....well played.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Feb 10, 2021)

Recall Gavin Newsom and replace him with Chamath Palihapitiya. 

After that, recall EOTL and replace with a bag of doritos.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 10, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Recall Gavin Newsom and replace him with Chamath Palihapitiya.
> 
> After that, recall EOTL and replace with a bag of doritos.


You're more likely to get someone like Kevin De Leon.


----------



## thelonggame (Feb 11, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> No, she’s your VP, and because you’re a hypocrite too, you’ll overlook her bullshit whoring to advance her career.
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> Now log out and get back to your other profile.  It’s not clandestine at all.


And she's yours too, fuckhead.


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm super excited about sports coming back for our daughters in socal.  So many females playing sports and looking for good examples to look for in adults.  Soccer is going to be played very soon  Let's all focus on sports you guys and no more name calling. Focus on the kids


----------



## watfly (Feb 11, 2021)

Speed said:


> can they be any worse? I am willing to take the risk


Sadly, yes.


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 11, 2021)

crush said:


> I'm super excited about sports coming back for our daughters in socal.  So many females playing sports and looking for good examples to look for in adults.  Soccer is going to be played very soon  Let's all focus on sports you guys and no more name calling. Focus on the kids


Oldest is running in a tri-meet for High School Cross Country today, they're breaking out the girls and boys as well as having pods to start running at different times for safety guidelines. Being able to get out and exercise has been huge for their sanity. Being to socialize from a distance and see faces in person as well. Slowly but surely getting back. Best of luck to all.


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Oldest is running in a tri-meet for High School Cross Country today, they're breaking out the girls and boys as well as having pods to start running at different times for safety guidelines. Being able to get out and exercise has been huge for their sanity. Being to socialize from a distance and see faces in person as well. Slowly but surely getting back. Best of luck to all.


Amen Tech.  The fact she can go run and have fun outside is awesome.  The great outdoors is my playground.  When i was in 6th grade, I had argument with my Principle.  The dude suspened me thee times that year and he had had enough of my lack of respect towards the teachers.  This guy was a hard ass bro.  They spanked kids back then.  However, I was able to escape Mr Proctor and his wooden paddle.  He told me I needed a big whooping and that i was lucky he couldnt beat my rebellious ass out of me like he did to my older brother Mike.  All I told the old guy was school is boring and not fun and should be outside more and not inside all the time.  He told me my attitude was horrible and all I do is cause class disruptions every 10 minutes.  I was ADHD or whatever they labeled kids like me who couldnt sit still for longer then a minute back then.  I hope we all can see every kid is different and throwing them all in one class fits all is not good and only helps those who like to read.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 11, 2021)

crush said:


> Amen Tech.  The fact she can go run and have fun outside is awesome.  The great outdoors is my playground.  When i was in 6th grade, I had argument with my Principle.  The dude suspened me thee times that year and he had had enough of my lack of respect towards the teachers.  This guy was a hard ass bro.  They spanked kids back then.  However, I was able to escape Mr Proctor and his wooden paddle.  He told me I needed a big whooping and that i was lucky he couldnt beat my rebellious ass out of me like he did to my older brother Mike.  All I told the old guy was school is boring and not fun and should be outside more and not inside all the time.  He told me my attitude was horrible and all I do is cause class disruptions every 10 minutes.  I was ADHD or whatever they labeled kids like me who couldnt sit still for longer then a minute back then.  I hope we all can see every kid is different and throwing them all in one class fits all is not good and only helps those who like to read.


The kids who liked to read didn’t like it either.  They had some great thought about Lady MacBeth, but they couldn’t share it because some joker in the back was causing disruptions every 10 minutes.....

It wasn’t until 20 years later that I realized they mixed all the kids up because it’s wicked hard to teach a class of 30 jokers.  So the teachers split them up for their own sanity.


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

dad4 said:


> The kids who liked to read didn’t like it either.  They had some great thought about Lady MacBeth, but they couldn’t share it because some joker in the back was causing disruptions every 10 minutes.....
> 
> It wasn’t until 20 years later that I realized they mixed all the kids up because it’s wicked hard to teach a class of 30 jokers.  So the teachers split them up for their own sanity.


I was the only class clown in my classes.  I was a legend Dad.  Subs had it the worse with me.  My poor adopted mother was in for a ride with me.  Today would have been her 102 birthday.  I miss her so much dad.  She  saved my life from not being born.  Think about that for a moment Dad.  No crush to debate or make fun of if Bette didnt intervene and offer my biological mother Miss Kirk another option, like keep me alive instead of the long death drive to Mexico.  I love all the ladies in my life who were there for me to save me from certain death.  Thank you mama Bette.  Feb 11th, 1919 she was born.


----------



## Jose has returned (Feb 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, you really hurt my feelings. Carry on trumpanzee.


Did you ever find that  that you told to find about youth sports and covid?  how was New York?  All in this together right?  CLOWN


----------



## watfly (Feb 11, 2021)

Speed said:


> can they be any worse? I am willing to take the risk


Well Larry Flynt is out.  (he actually ran in the Gray Davis recall)


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

watfly said:


> Well Larry Flynt is out.  (he actually ran in the Gray Davis recall)


RIP Larry


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 11, 2021)

Speed said:


> can they be any worse? I am willing to take the risk


Take a look at the "braintrust" you see in the Dem leadership in the state. 

You are screwed either way. That said politicians have to be held accountable. Recall a few and maybe they start listening to the populace instead of the gov unions and other special interests in the state.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 11, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Take a look at the "braintrust" you see in the Dem leadership in the state.
> 
> You are screwed either way. That said politicians have to be held accountable. Recall a few and maybe they start listening to the populace instead of the gov unions and other special interests in the state.


I think what you are saying is that he should just do what you want. The will of union members and “special interest groups” - by which you probably mean “everyone who doesn’t agree with me” -account for a lot more people than the four or five whiny people in the www.Socalsoccer.com special interest group.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Take a look at the "braintrust" you see in the Dem leadership in the state.
> 
> You are screwed either way. That said politicians have to be held accountable. Recall a few and maybe they start listening to the populace instead of the gov unions and other special interests in the state.


Wasn't it the populace that elected him?


----------



## crush (Feb 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Wasn't it the populace that elected him?


Big games this weekend bro.  You going to check any out?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 11, 2021)

We can add Project Veritas to the list of douchy groups and people that won’t be able to demand Newsom’s recall on social media. No Parler; no Marmalade-a-lago; no Roger Stone; no Mein Pillow; no anti-vaxxer Robert (not that) Kennedy; no Lin Wood and Sydney Powell, attorneys to to the about-to-be-behind-bars; no Michael Flynn. The list just keeps going. Rush Limbaugh better get going before it’s too late.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 11, 2021)

All this political correctness surely means the end is near magats. Make sure to stock up on canned goods, water, and ammo for the apocalypse. 









						Valpo dropping Crusaders name, mascot, logos
					

Valparaiso announced Thursday that is dropping the team name Crusaders, the school mascot and all logos associated with the term that it says has been embraced by hate groups, such as the Ku Klux Klan.




					www.espn.com


----------



## dad4 (Feb 11, 2021)

EOTL said:


> All this political correctness surely means the end is near magats. Make sure to stock up on canned goods, water, and ammo for the apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Klan actually considered buying Valparaiso U  back in the 1920s.

It did not happen, but it has been an embarrassment ever since.  For Valpo, trashing the mascot is a small price to pay for a little more distance from the Klan.

Catholic schools with Crusader or Templar mascots have a different history, and less of an immediate incentive to change mascots.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

Announcement expected tonight. Rumors swirling that they have the 1.5. Still need to build a pad since newsom will no doubt hanging Chad the thing out of it.


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Announcement expected tonight. Rumors swirling that they have the 1.5. Still need to build a pad since newsom will no doubt hanging Chad the thing out of it.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## met61 (Feb 12, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Announcement expected tonight. Rumors swirling that they have the 1.5. Still need to build a pad since newsom will no doubt hanging Chad the thing out of it.


Wonder if he'll be mass mailing ballots this time...let the harvesting begin!


----------



## met61 (Feb 12, 2021)

EOTL said:


> All this political correctness surely means the end is near magats. Make sure to stock up on canned goods, water, and ammo for the apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny watching dildo's like this acting like their party didn't create the Klan and establish Jim Crowe.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 13, 2021)

1.5 million baby!  Couldn’t happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

As of this am, 1.689M signatures.  We're now in the range where they'd have to do some really hard core signature tossing to not get this on the ballot and still a few weeks to go.  Looks like the vote is going to happen.


----------



## NorCalDad (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> As of this am, 1.689M signatures.  We're now in the range where they'd have to do some really hard core signature tossing to not get this on the ballot and still a few weeks to go.  Looks like the vote is going to happen.


It won't amount to anything now though.  It will get on the ballot, but the numbers are dropping like a rock.  The new youth sports guidelines are going to make a lot of people happy.  I'm glad the threat of a recall happened though.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> It won't amount to anything now though.  It will get on the ballot, but the numbers are dropping like a rock.  The new youth sports guidelines are going to make a lot of people happy.  I'm glad the threat of a recall happened though.


The outcome really doesn’t matter but the pressure is still need particular as at least 2 major school districts are deep into plans for hybrid only next fall


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2021)

EOTL said:


> A serious improvement over the last one, that’s for sure. Seriously, complaining that the love of his life didn’t bother to call him to make sure he was ok? So pathetic and needy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the JV VP is being welcomed eith open arms in Guatemala...


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2021)

PPIC Statewide Survey: Californians and Their Government
					

Key findings include: A majority of likely voters say they will vote no on removing Governor Newsom; about half do not favor any replacement candidate or won’t vote [for one]. Californians name COVID as the top issue facing the state. Six in ten favor requiring proof of vaccination to enter...




					www.ppic.org


----------



## Speed (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't assume everyone that responded was honest in their answers


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2021)

Speed said:


> Don't assume everyone that responded was honest in their answers


Which ones weren't?  The supposed Elder supporters?


----------



## Speed (Sep 3, 2021)

espola said:


> Which ones weren't?  The supposed Elder supporters?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

Ya think?









						As Gavin Newsom's recall prospects brighten, Republicans point fingers at Larry Elder
					

Gov. Gavin Newsom is on track to survive a recall election in deep-blue California after initially causing Democrats severe heartburn, with veteran Republican insiders blaming GOP front-runner Larry Elder.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dislike for open, unabashed ignorance is palpable (especially in Ca.). It’s been a thing (nationally, moreover globally) since Sarah Palin first came out on a national stage.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The dislike for open, unabashed ignorance is palpable (especially in Ca.). It’s been a thing (nationally, moreover globally) since Sarah Palin first came out on a national stage.


The first Elder ad I saw on TV he shouted "I can talk!"  Then he gave us 15 seconds of bumper sticker slogans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2021)

espola said:


> The first Elder ad I saw on TV he shouted "I can talk!"  Then he gave us 15 seconds of bumper sticker slogans.


He knows his audience.


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He knows his audience.


Two pees and a POD


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2021)

Friday poll









						Release #2021-16 Updating likely voter preferences in the California recall election
					

Author(s): DiCamillo, Mark



					escholarship.org


----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 12, 2021)

espola said:


> Friday poll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that we are having a recall election in a democrat state, tells you everything you need to know. 

Democrat/leftist policies DON'T WORK (objective FACT)...but they are damn good at utilizing tribalism and fear to retain power.


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> The fact that we are having a recall election in a democrat state, tells you everything you need to know.
> 
> Democrat/leftist policies DON'T WORK (objective FACT)...but they are damn good at utilizing tribalism and fear to retain power.


That's an interesting analysis.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 12, 2021)

espola said:


> The first Elder ad I saw on TV he shouted "I can talk!"  Then he gave us 15 seconds of bumper sticker slogans.


Try not basing your ideas of someone off of ads? Ya dunce. haha.


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Try not basing your ideas of someone off of ads? Ya dunce. haha.


I love Larry because he keeps it real.  Dude is not perfect and neither was his old man.  One of my best old pals grew up in South Central.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Try not basing your ideas of someone off of ads? Ya dunce. haha.


I never heard of him before the ads.  

When it appeared certain that there would be a recall, I joked that Newsom would just be replaced with another Democrat, but no D of stature chose to run.  Then it seemed that an R with political presence would step up, like Cox or Faulconer.  From my perspective Elder is a repulsive opportunist who would have no political presence except for California's quirky recall procedure.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2021)

espola said:


> I never heard of him before the ads.
> 
> When it appeared certain that there would be a recall, I joked that Newsom would just be replaced with another Democrat, but no D of stature chose to run.  Then it seemed that an R with political presence would step up, like Cox or Faulconer.  From my perspective Elder is a repulsive opportunist who would have no political presence except for California's quirky recall procedure.


Elder has a small (minority as in less than the majority base, in this case way less, seems this needs to be explained to those in that minority), vocal (squeaky wheel types) audience that he plays to that can’t understand why they aren’t the majority as it is deafeningly loud inside their bubble. Collecting enough signatures from a passionate group like the 24% of the Californian electorate isn’t that difficult. 24% in California is still a big number. Lol! Telling how everything needs to be explained to that group . . . over and over and over again.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 13, 2021)

espola said:


> I never heard of him before the ads.
> 
> When it appeared certain that there would be a recall, I joked that Newsom would just be replaced with another Democrat, but no D of stature chose to run.  Then it seemed that an R with political presence would step up, like Cox or Faulconer.  From my perspective Elder is a repulsive opportunist who would have no political presence except for California's quirky recall procedure.


G, I wonder why no other Democrat chose to run against Nancy Pelosi’s nephew. Real head scratcher there.

Plus, how could you keep the narrative of “Republican recall” if a prominent Democrat was running against Newsom?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> G, I wonder why no other Democrat chose to run against Nancy Pelosi’s nephew. Real head scratcher there.
> 
> Plus, how could you keep the narrative of “Republican recall” if a prominent Democrat was running against Newsom?


You’re still whining.


----------



## watfly (Sep 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Elder has a small (minority as in less than the majority base, in this case way less, seems this needs to be explained to those in that minority), vocal (squeaky wheel types) audience that he plays to that can’t understand why they aren’t the majority as it is deafeningly loud inside their bubble. Collecting enough signatures from a passionate group like the 24% of the Californian electorate isn’t that difficult. 24% in California is still a big number. Lol! Telling how everything needs to be explained to that group . . . over and over and over again.





Hüsker Dü said:


> You’re still whining.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You’re still whining.


You’re still projecting…


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2021)

An analysis group linked to Elder declared today that they have detected fraud in the results of the recall election using Benford's Law analysis, which is remarkable since the polls don't close until tomorrow evening.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2021)

Hey, Larry -- don't quit your day job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436139637886500912


----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 13, 2021)

espola said:


> That's an interesting analysis.


Largest outflow of California residents in history
Largest homelessness crisis in history
Largest closings of businesses


espola said:


> I never heard of him before the ads.
> 
> When it appeared certain that there would be a recall, I joked that Newsom would just be replaced with another Democrat, but no D of stature chose to run.  Then it seemed that an R with political presence would step up, like Cox or Faulconer.  From my perspective Elder is a repulsive opportunist who would have no political presence except for California's quirky recall procedure.



No D of stature chose to run? Dude, Newsom and Co. shut that shit down. You get how dems work right? You either fall in line or get ostracized and blacklisted. 

I remember growing up listening to Larry Elder as a kid in my Dad's car on the way to school. That was 25 years ago, I'm now in my 30s. The man has been consistent on accountability in Fatherhood for the black community, school choice, freedom of enterprise, and an advocate for the small business this entire time. 

You find that repulsive? Well, you're a dem, so that explains that. Clueless. 

What's wrong with taking an opportunity to improve California when the opportunity presents itself? Should everyone just sit by and let California continue to sink under leftist/democrat policies?

Don't be silly.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Elder has a small (minority as in less than the majority base, in this case way less, seems this needs to be explained to those in that minority), vocal (squeaky wheel types) audience that he plays to that can’t understand why they aren’t the majority as it is deafeningly loud inside their bubble. Collecting enough signatures from a passionate group like the 24% of the Californian electorate isn’t that difficult. 24% in California is still a big number. Lol! Telling how everything needs to be explained to that group . . . over and over and over again.


The smug, asshat, absolute spineless character just seeps from your verbiage. 

California is going down the drain in almost every metric and this Husker weasel wants to discount actual human beings
that have a problem with it; after going through a pandemic in which many of their businesses were shut down. 

Win or lose this recall, these folks had the balls to at least attempt to take action against the failed democrat policies of California. 

and guess what? They're doing it without burning buildings down like your people do.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 13, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> G, I wonder why no other Democrat chose to run against Nancy Pelosi’s nephew. Real head scratcher there.
> 
> Plus, how could you keep the narrative of “Republican recall” if a prominent Democrat was running against Newsom?


They are too dumb man. It's mesmerizing.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Largest outflow of California residents in history
> Largest homelessness crisis in history
> Largest closings of businesses
> 
> ...


I'm not a Democrat.

Elder is repulsive.  He is playing to the t crowd.  Perhaps the Republicans should have done a better job of promoting an acceptable candidate, such as Cox or Faulconer as I mentioned.


----------



## N00B (Sep 13, 2021)

espola said:


> Perhaps the Republicans should have dome a better job of promoting an acceptable candidate, such as Cox or Faulkner as I mentioned.


Democrats asked constituents not to vote anyone.

Republicans didn’t endorse anyone. 

Blame both parties for the situation we’re in.  

Neither support a replacement but pursued political strategies based on a process that previously ended with a Governor best known for movie one-liners.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2021)

N00B said:


> Democrats asked constituents not to vote anyone.
> 
> Republicans didn’t endorse anyone.
> 
> ...


It will probably take a California Constitutional Amendment, but the recall process as written could use some improvement.  For example, if an officer of the State is removed by recall, it might be treated the same as if he resigned or died -- the usual succession laws already in place would kick in.  We could either accept that, or have a quickturn election for a replacement.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 14, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm not a Democrat.
> 
> Elder is repulsive.  He is playing to the t crowd.  Perhaps the Republicans should have done a better job of promoting an acceptable candidate, such as Cox or Faulconer as I mentioned.


Advocating for Fatherhood in the black community, self-accountability, working to solve the California homeless crisis, putting small business as a priority, wanting minorities to have school choice for their families, wants to improve literacy amongst minorities ...

These principles are repulsive to you; this is what Elder stands for. Let's put it on record that Espola wants more homelessness, enjoys single motherhood, hates small businesses, hates black literacy, wants minority families to have no choice for their kids, and despises small business owners. 

Typical dem; don't be ashamed of it. At least have the balls to own up to it.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Advocating for Fatherhood in the black community, self-accountability, working to solve the California homeless crisis, putting small business as a priority, wanting minorities to have school choice for their families, wants to improve literacy amongst minorities ...
> 
> These principles are repulsive to you; this is what Elder stands for. Let's put it on record that Espola wants more homelessness, enjoys single motherhood, hates small businesses, hates black literacy, wants minority families to have no choice for their kids, and despises small business owners.
> 
> Typical dem; don't be ashamed of it. At least have the balls to own up to it.


Let's put it on record that nextgenathletics lies about people.

I voted No today, and for a Republican better than Elder.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2021)

espola said:


> Let's put it on record that nextgenathletics lies about people.
> 
> I voted No today, and for a Republican better than Elder.


Seems to be a couple new (?) posters in here with little background and lots of assumptions.


----------



## espola (Sep 14, 2021)

Early returns --


Shall Gavin Newsom Be Recalled (Removed) From the Office of Governor?Y 2,509,17532.3%N 5,259,88467.7%

That's about 7.8 million votes.  Elder is shown with


Larry A. Elder
(Party Preference: REP)1,713,95442.6%

1.7 million is 42% of about 4 million, which (brings up calculator, clicks a few keys) approximately 3.8 million voted for nobody.





__





						Elections and Voter Information :: California Secretary of State
					






					electionresults.sos.ca.gov


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2021)

Survey says! It’s a laugher! Lol! Elder does Gavin and Democrats a favor by just being a trump conservative. Lol! What a bunch of buffoons! Hilarious!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He knows his audience.


Are you both wearing hoods as you type?


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Early returns --
> 
> 
> Shall Gavin Newsom Be Recalled (Removed) From the Office of Governor?Y 2,509,17532.3%N 5,259,88467.7%
> ...


Congrats to Gavin


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2021)

*Should Gov. Gavin Newsom be recalled? *
If more than 50 percent of voters vote yes on the recall, Mr. Newsom must step down as governor.
Updated 8:20 AM ET
68% REPORTED


AnswerVotesPct.WinnerNo 5,840,28363.9%Yes 3,297,14536.1Total reported 9,137,428


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Should Gov. Gavin Newsom be recalled? *
> If more than 50 percent of voters vote yes on the recall, Mr. Newsom must step down as governor.
> Updated 8:20 AM ET
> 68% REPORTED
> ...


Nice win Husker Du.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Advocating for Fatherhood in the black community, self-accountability, working to solve the California homeless crisis, putting small business as a priority, wanting minorities to have school choice for their families, wants to improve literacy amongst minorities ...
> 
> These principles are repulsive to you; this is what Elder stands for. Let's put it on record that Espola wants more homelessness, enjoys single motherhood, hates small businesses, hates black literacy, wants minority families to have no choice for their kids, and despises small business owners.
> 
> Typical dem; don't be ashamed of it. At least have the balls to own up to it.


Those priorities have a place in Californian politics.

Right now, the best bet to enact them is as an independent or a conservative Democrat.  The R party brand here is pretty much dead.  You might try to revive it, but Trump’s standing by the casket with a mallet, a fist full of coffin nails, and a megaphone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2021)

espola said:


> Let's put it on record that nextgenathletics lies about people.
> 
> I voted No today, and for a Republican better than Elder.


Lol! That you voted for a republican doesn't mean you're not a democrat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Those priorities have a place in Californian politics.
> 
> Right now, the best bet to enact them is as an independent or a conservative Democrat.


Support that statement.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Those priorities have a place in Californian politics.
> 
> Right now, the best bet to enact them is as an independent or a conservative Democrat.  The R party brand here is pretty much dead.  You might try to revive it, but Trump’s standing by the casket with a mallet, a fist full of coffin nails, and a megaphone.


Responsible Republicans could still save their party by making a public issue of throwing t out, along with all his post-election bs. The position this rejuvenated party would take on relevant issues of the day, such as the response to the covid pandemic, would have to be worked out.  As long as they are connected to the anchor of t's lies, they are going nowhere in California, and probably many other states.

Old history -- the Republican Party was founded by Whigs who wanted a party with a better position on the issue of slavery.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2021)

It's interesting to note that the little poll that kicked this thread off has just about the opposite result of the actual election.  That reinforces my thoughts about the attitudes of frequent posters here, especially in the off-topic threads.

Of course, the poll was shut off before Elder became a factor.  Maybe things would have been different if a similar poll in the is population would have been conducted closer to the actual election.


----------



## watfly (Sep 15, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Elder does Gavin and Democrats a favor by just being a trump conservative.


That label likely didn't sit well with the independents whose vote was necessary to recall Newsom.  Prior to Elder entering the fray the recall vote was fairly even.  Combined with Newsom removing the Covid restrictions (tier system), it led to a big victory for Newsom.  I think the recall was a foolish endeavor to begin with but nevertheless, given the chance to get rid of Newsom I'm not going to bypass that opportunity.

I'm curious to see if Newsom implements some new restrictions.  Currently as a state we are 20 cases per 100,000, which would put us deep in the most restrictive purple tier which had a cutoff of 7 cases per 100k.  San Diego County is at 32.   If you needed any additional evidence that the restrictions were political, this is proof positive.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> That label likely didn't sit well with the independents whose vote was necessary to recall Newsom.  Prior to Elder entering the fray the recall vote was fairly even.  Combined with Newsom removing the Covid restrictions (tier system), it led to a big victory for Newsom.  I think the recall was a foolish endeavor to begin with but nevertheless, given the chance to get rid of Newsom I'm not going to bypass that opportunity.
> 
> I'm curious to see if Newsom implements some new restrictions.  Currently as a state we are 20 cases per 100,000, which would put us deep in the most restrictive purple tier which had a cutoff of 7 cases per 100k.  San Diego County is at 32.   If you needed any additional evidence that the restrictions were political, this is proof positive.


Why does he need added restrictions?  Cases are creeping down.  Vaccinations are creeping up.  In the next 4 months, we are likely to get two vaccination boosts: one from the employer mandates and one from the 5-11 Pfizer EUA.

Maybe we are in for some trouble this winter as we all go inside.  Even then, I see a state vaccine mandate as far more likely than other restrictions.


----------



## watfly (Sep 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why does he need added restrictions?  Cases are creeping down.  Vaccinations are creeping up.  In the next 4 months, we are likely to get two vaccination boosts: one from the employer mandates and one from the 5-11 Pfizer EUA.
> 
> Maybe we are in for some trouble this winter as we all go inside.  Even then, I see a state vaccine mandate as far more likely than other restrictions.


Weird that all of his previous restrictions/tier were case based and cases have been higher recently than many times during the tier system, despite vaccinations.

Vaccinations are barely creeping, more akin to stalled.  Why wouldn't he have already posed vaccine mandates?  I'll answer the question for you, its because of the recall, but I think you already know this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2021)

espola said:


> It's interesting to note that the little poll that kicked this thread off has just about the opposite result of the actual election.  That reinforces my thoughts about the attitudes of frequent posters here, especially in the off-topic threads.
> 
> Of course, the poll was shut off before Elder became a factor.  Maybe things would have been different if a similar poll in the is population would have been conducted closer to the actual election.


Or if the poll wasn’t taken in the middle of nowhere . . . the same red counties that voted for trump, signed for the recall and then voted for it have a population the size of Santee.


----------



## NorCalDad (Sep 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> Weird that all of his previous restrictions/tier were case based and cases have been higher recently than many times during the tier system, despite vaccinations.
> 
> Vaccinations are barely creeping, more akin to stalled.  Why wouldn't he have already posed vaccine mandates?  I'll answer the question for you, its because of the recall, but I think you already know this.


Well cases made sense prior to the vaccine.  Cases really don't make sense.  It's all about vaccination rates and ICU beds.  California is doing pretty good there.  I mean Florida and Texas numbers are finally starting to go past CA per capita.  So we must be doing something right.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> Weird that all of his previous restrictions/tier were case based and cases have been higher recently than many times during the tier system, despite vaccinations.
> 
> Vaccinations are barely creeping, more akin to stalled.  Why wouldn't he have already posed vaccine mandates?  I'll answer the question for you, its because of the recall, but I think you already know this.


Sure.  Good public policy would already have vaccine passports.  And the recall probably blocked them.

And Newsom will probably look at it now and decide he’s better off supporting Biden’s vaccination plan than coming up with his own.  He has the business connections.  Not that hard to call them up and make sure the big ones are all on board.  Probably happening now.


----------



## watfly (Sep 15, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Well cases made sense prior to the vaccine.  Cases really don't make sense.  It's all about vaccination rates and ICU beds.  California is doing pretty good there.  I mean Florida and Texas numbers are finally starting to go past CA per capita.  So we must be doing something right.


It should have always been about hospitalizations.   I won't say that cases are meaningless, but the risks were associated with hospitalizations and ICU beds.  San Diego County never came close to overwhelming its hospitals, except for a very short period for South Bay hospitals that were nearly overrun from patients from south of the border.  Overall bed capacity was never threatened.


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> That label likely didn't sit well with the independents whose vote was necessary to recall Newsom.  Prior to Elder entering the fray the recall vote was fairly even.  Combined with Newsom removing the Covid restrictions (tier system), it led to a big victory for Newsom.  I think the recall was a foolish endeavor to begin with but nevertheless, given the chance to get rid of Newsom I'm not going to bypass that opportunity.
> 
> I'm curious to see if Newsom implements some new restrictions.  Currently as a state we are 20 cases per 100,000, which would put us deep in the most restrictive purple tier which had a cutoff of 7 cases per 100k.  San Diego County is at 32.   If you needed any additional evidence that the restrictions were political, this is proof positive.


I hear Wendy and this Flynn guy are hitting California last on their 50 state , "American Election Audit Tours."  No Jab, no job or play for me and others like me.  Your squeezing me out and it hurts like hell but I 100% understand.  I understand what happened.  BC BO wear no mask at parties and gatherings all day and night long but our kids have to be jabbed twice, wear mask 24/7 around folks at school and get contact tracing and tests.  The commitment and risks one must make to go to school these days is insane.  Seriously, this is madness.  Robert the Bruce's everywhere these days and their colors shine for all to see.  I dont trust that type of man, let me tell you.  Dad wanted me out of the state for not getting jabbed and now I see everyone elses true colors.  @Grace T. Did you hear the latest from you know who today?  You do know what's coming next, right?  God, I love all my peeps from Socal & NoCal.  However, many are very afraid and full of fear.  And so also, like it's so political now and so many feel they have a real mandate now to impose their true will for my life.


----------



## nextgenathletics (Sep 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why does he need added restrictions?  Cases are creeping down.  Vaccinations are creeping up.  In the next 4 months, we are likely to get two vaccination boosts: one from the employer mandates and one from the 5-11 Pfizer EUA.
> 
> Maybe we are in for some trouble this winter as we all go inside.  Even then, I see a state vaccine mandate as far more likely than other restrictions.


Vaccine mandates are a guarantee. 100%, I'd bet every penny I had on it. They will eventually be forced by law and gunpoint. This is without question going to happen.

Universal shut downs? No. Shut downs will be predicated on compliance with said vaccine laws that will eventually happen.


----------



## Grace T. (Sep 15, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Sure.  Good public policy would already have vaccine passports.  And the recall probably blocked them.
> 
> And Newsom will probably look at it now and decide he’s better off supporting Biden’s vaccination plan than coming up with his own.  He has the business connections.  Not that hard to call them up and make sure the big ones are all on board.  Probably happening now.


A lot of the big ones are on board already.  The problem though is that it's tied to the office reopenings in large part.  And they can't fully reopen until the mask mandates are dropped.  Many of the larger companies also self-insure their insurance costs...it's in their interest to keep those numbers down.

The problem is getting the remainder.  The odds are that the mandate will be struck down (though it's not as good of odds as the Rs complaining about it think).


----------



## crush (Sep 15, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Vaccine mandates are a guarantee. 100%, I'd bet every penny I had on it. They will eventually be forced by law and gunpoint. This is without question going to happen.
> 
> Universal shut downs? No. Shut downs will be predicated on compliance with said vaccine laws that will eventually happen.


Yup, I'm sad to say u r right sir/mam.  I understand what this is 100% about.  I'm shocked people roll sleeve up and then snare at me because I wont for obvious reasons.  I need some time to say goodbye to my dd ((her sr year, oh boy just wait for her test that is soon coming to her and a few others)) and find a new place to live.  The writing is on the wall and all my Robert the Bruce types have picked the jab because they comply to whatever the boss say's today.  Too many controlled AI now and that is low energy depressed way to live.  I'm heading out sooner rather then later.  I feel the squeeze from my vax pals.  "just do it" they say and be "like us" and go back "to normal like us."  Crush is a big fat never and no.  My sweet wife is Native American and they never got sick until you knew WHO came on to the scene.  My wife has deep religious reason to never let a nettle hit her arm.  I was adopted and I love Jesus and nothing will come into my blood.  Nothing!!!!  These people want my blood just like they did when I was conceived.  Blood thirsty monsters.  How many booster jabs is too many pro vaxer wat fly man?  Dad?  Or are you two find and dandy for the yearly or every 6 month jabber doo?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 16, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Those priorities have a place in Californian politics.
> 
> Right now, the best bet to enact them is as an independent or a conservative Democrat.  The R party brand here is pretty much dead.  You might try to revive it, but Trump’s standing by the casket with a mallet, a fist full of coffin nails, and a megaphone.


Sad but true….,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Vaccine mandates are a guarantee. 100%, I'd bet every penny I had on it. They will eventually be forced by law and gunpoint. This is without question going to happen.
> 
> Universal shut downs? No. Shut downs will be predicated on compliance with said vaccine laws that will eventually happen.


Just get vaccinated and move on with your life. Do you know what’s in everything you eat and drink?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2021)

Final (sort of ) results --

About 9.1 million voted, about 5.1 million made a choice among the dozens of candidates, Elder got 2.4 million of those (47%).  Elder thus finished way behind the 4 million or so "none of the above" voters.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 16, 2021)

nextgenathletics said:


> Vaccine mandates are a guarantee. 100%, I'd bet every penny I had on it.
> They will eventually be forced by law and gunpoint.
> This is without question going to happen.
> 
> Universal shut downs? No. Shut downs will be predicated on compliance with said vaccine laws that will eventually happen.



( Vaccine mandates are a guarantee. 
100%, I'd bet every penny I had on it. 
They will eventually be forced by law and gunpoint. 
This is without question going to happen. )

You've just wrote a check you can't/will not backup.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> ( Vaccine mandates are a guarantee.
> 100%, I'd bet every penny I had on it.
> They will eventually be forced by law and gunpoint.
> This is without question going to happen. )
> ...


Oooooh!  Spooky!


----------

